# FA: United Contest - Rock the Conbook



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2008)

It's that time again.

FA: United is little more than four months away, and we're revving things up to be bigger and better than ever! As such, we've started compiling together the sheer awesomeness that will comprise the FA: United '08 conbook, and that's where you come in. We're looking for submissions to fill the pages featuring work by some of the  fandom's most creative!

[size=medium]*Contest #1 - Rock the Art*[/size]
We're in need of artist willing to donate their crazy-mad skills with illustrations and sweet art to fill the pages. Our theme this year is the Power of Rock, giving salute to the hard hitting musical talents which have influenced art, generations and culture as a whole. As such submissions should be themed in similarly.

One lucky artist artist will be drawn at random to receive a full blown *Front Row Pass super sponsorship* ($150 value) to the convention! That includes all the perks - a free FA: United 2008 t-shirt, limited edition art print, an invitation to our cocktail hour (21 and older) and a chance to dine with our Guests of Honor! No to mention boasting rights.

Two additional submitters will be chosen at random to receive an FA: United '08 T-shirt ($20 value).

*Entries must be sent to dragoneer@faunited.org no later than June 21st, 2008.* By submitting you agree that FA: United may print your artwork in our conbook and display the material (with full linkage!) on the FA:U website.

It's a great chance for exposure and to be seen!

*Art Requirements:*
* Submissions should be only Black and White/grayscale
* 300dpi scans (JPG, GIF or PNG only)
* No higher than a PG-13 rating

[size=medium]*Contest #2 - Haiku Battle*[/size]
But wait, there's more! We're also looking for the best haiku in the fandom to rock the pages with sheer awesomeness. Conbooks boring? HA! We're ramping up our conbook with a fresh injection of personality, and our goal is to make the conbook as fun as it is informative. 

One haiku poet will be chosen at random to receive an FA: United '08 T-shirt ($20 value). Sweet loot for no more than 17 syllables!

*Entries must be sent to dragoneer@faunited.org no later than June 21st, 2008.* By submitting Haiku you agree that FA: United may print your poem in both the conbook and the FAU website.

*Requirements:*
* Haiku must be in the 5-7-5 syllable format. Haiku which does not meet the requirements _will not be considered_. For more information on the poetic form of Haiku check out this link!
* No higher than a PG-13 rating
* Must be awesome

*Once again, all submissions must be sent to dragoneer@faunited.org by June 21st!*


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 27, 2008)

Theme on those haiku just the theme of the con? c.c

Thank you so much for thinking of the rest of us, 'neer. :'3


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 27, 2008)

TakeWalker said:
			
		

> Theme on those haiku just the theme of the con? c.c
> 
> Thank you so much for thinking of the rest of us, 'neer. :'3


Theme of the con, FA or general furry themed will be accepted. And yeah, this conbook is going to be a lil' different from the rest.


----------



## Sterne (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wanna make sure, for the art theme... It's the "Rock-out" type of thing right?

Like furries with instruments etc.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 27, 2008)

Sterne said:
			
		

> Just wanna make sure, for the art theme... It's the "Rock-out" type of thing right?
> 
> Like furries with instruments etc.


It could be instruments, singing, bands on tour, autograph signing, roadies, furs jamming to Guitar Hero or Rock Band, squealing fangirls (think Elvis!)...  That's the thing about music. There's a lot more to the whole genre than people generally think about. =)







I mean, think about the artist Brute. He's got a stylized artistic flair that defines music covers, posters and more. So you could do a parody original album cover, t-shirt design, all sorts of things!


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 28, 2008)

I want something cool, too. ;[ Can I get a "I'm Special" badge or something, at least? 

But really, looking forward to seeing the new conbook and shirt. ;]


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 28, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> I want something cool, too. ;[ Can I get a "I'm Special" badge or something, at least?
> 
> But really, looking forward to seeing the new conbook and shirt. ;]


Oh, and the shirt design kicks copious amounts of ass.


----------

